# HLK über SAIA, oder Vergleichbar...



## nade (4 Mai 2010)

Da wir ein Projekt angehen wollen, wo Heizung, Raumklima mit Beschattung (Jalousie), Lüftung via Fensterstellantrieben angehen wollen, hier die Fragen...

- Hat wer auf dem Sektor schoneinmal was gemacht, wenn ja mit welcher       
  Steuerung?

- Jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit Saia ihren Produkten? BZW für solche 
   Anwendungen?

- Preisliche Richtung


----------



## GLT (4 Mai 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Da wir ein Projekt angehen wollen, wo Heizung, Raumklima mit Beschattung (Jalousie), Lüftung via Fensterstellantrieben angehen wollen, hier die Fragen...


Heizung als Raumheizung oder Kesselsteuerung? (vermute ersteres, da Lüftungszentrale nicht aufgeführt)

Raumautomation geht prima mit KNX oder LON - auch Wagos 750er eignen sich hervorragend.

Wichtig wäre, was für Rahmenbedingungen sonst noch gestellt werden, z.B. Aufschaltung an vorhandene GLT, Visualisierungen. In der GA werden da andere Protokolle eingefordert als z.B. in der Industrie; BACNet heisst i.d.R. die Forderung in der Management u/o Automatisierungsebene.

Auf Feldebene kommen dann eben KNX, LON, MODBUS zum Einsatz - gibt aber auch Anlagen in denen diese Protokolle die vertikale Struktur durchdringen - je nach Erfordernis.

Raumlösungen (Licht, Beschattung, Temperatur, PM,...) mache ich vorzugsweise mit KNX (alt. oder in Ergänzung mit WAGO).

ASen entweder mit WAGO oder Siemens Desigo PX (BACNet)

Im Vergleich Honeywell, Sauter, Johnson usw. wäre Desigo das System meiner Wahl.


----------



## nade (4 Mai 2010)

Also ehr Raumklima. Eben durch Fenstermotoren. Soll hierbei ein Altbau auf Energietechnik getrimmt werden.
Ob neben Beschattung durch die Jalousien und eben ein Eind/Regen/Sonnen-"Teil" noch Lichtsteuerung dazu kommen soll, so "Szenenabhängig" das kann ich morgen nach 4Uhr morgens aufstehen und in den Raum München nach 600km düsen feststellen.
Das DOOFE Kunde mit Geld, und ein Cheff der EIB/KNX nicht mag.... wenns ihm nur um die Software geht, dann wirdn sich eh umgucken...
Hab da eh vor eine Kombination aus EIB Sensorik und SPS (WAGO,Beckhof,Saia?) zu machen.
Das sind eben mom meine Ideen, wo ich mal grad so grass mit dem "konventionellen" zu Gebäudeautomation im Praktischen geschupst werde.


----------



## GLT (4 Mai 2010)

Ist das ein Privatbau?



nade schrieb:


> Das DOOFE Kunde mit Geld, und ein Cheff der EIB/KNX nicht mag....


Je nach Kunde hat er dann schnell verschis...., wenn er mit konfrontiert wird, was man mit KNX alles machen kann - gerade in der GA-



nade schrieb:


> Hab da eh vor eine Kombination aus EIB Sensorik und SPS (WAGO,Beckhof,Saia?) zu machen.


Kein schlechter Ansatz - nimm Wago u. vergiß Saia


----------



## nade (4 Mai 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Ist das ein Privatbau?
> 
> 
> Je nach Kunde hat er dann schnell verschis...., wenn er mit konfrontiert wird, was man mit KNX alles machen kann - gerade in der GA-
> ...



Das Prob wird nur mom noch das Firmenbuget sein. Will auch neben Beckhoff WAGO einsetzen, nur deren PRogrammierung eben über CODESYS, ok, aber eben deren Produktdatenbank....


----------



## GLT (4 Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr Beckhoff ohnehin einsetzt, dann eben die anstatt Wago.

Bibliothek gibt auch OSS -> Oscat


----------



## nade (4 Mai 2010)

OK, danke GLT. Sprich Saia klingt nur gut, hat gutes PRogramm"heft" aber ist "noch" zu nichts wirklich zu Gebrauchen.


----------



## Controllfreak (4 Mai 2010)

> Bibliothek gibt auch OSS -> Oscat


Lizenzkosten werden bei Beckhoff pro CPU abgerechnet. Die Frage ist wie dezentral Du das System aufbauen möchtest. Ansonsten fallen die Lizenzkosten nicht wirklich in`s Gewicht. 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch SABO in's Spiel bringen, allerdings wird es da schwierig mit EIB.


----------



## SBC-User (5 Mai 2010)

habe das datum nicht mitbekommen


----------



## nade (6 Mai 2010)

Nicht wirklich veraltet.
Es gibt nur eben auch Tage, an denen ich nicht ins Forum komme, wegen Vorort Terminen.
War zudem auch zu dem Projekt, das nun etwas weniger Aufwändig ausfällt, und hiermit wieder die "fast" fertige Einzelraumregelung von Stellmotoren an den Heizungsventilen bringt. Also Wieder zu dem Saia Konzept "HLK-Technik – Saia® DDC.Plus" zieht.
Also eins ist mal Sicher, ich werde NIE WIEDER auf was hören, wenn der Cheff meint einen auf Übertreibung machen zu müssen.
Großes Projekt da rumposaunt, nur der Kunde will/wollte garkein so extreme Automatisierung.
Jetzt ist es nur noch eine Etage mit 4 oder 5 Fußbodenheizungen (Räume), Kamin und eine kontrollierte Zu und Entlüftung "queer" durchs Haus.
Dann 1 Etage mit Flächenheizkörper und ebenso einer Lüftungsvariante.
Dachausbau mit El- Dachfenster die durch Wind und Regensensor überwacht werden sollen, Flächenheizkörper und evtl Licht in einem Raum gedimmt.

Ach ja und noch vielleicht alle Rolladen Zentral schließbar..


----------



## SBC-User (6 Mai 2010)

wenn du magst können wir genre mal kontaktdaten tauschen, da ich nebst schulungen auch support für systemintegratoren und fachplaner gebe, und selbst seit vielen jahren mit saia und hlk sowie ddc-suite programmiere kann ich gerne unterstützen

MfG SBC


----------



## nade (6 Mai 2010)

Du hast post.


----------



## nade (10 Mai 2010)

Keine weiteren Vorschläge?
Nun gut, die THX Funktion ist mir bekannt, daher auch gebrauch dieser....
Weitere Vorschläge dürfen aber trotzdem gerne kommen...


----------

